# Global group cleanup time.



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay I have been cleaning up user accounts and machien accounts for some time. Now I have moved on..... I need help though.

Is there any way to see what resources configured across a multitude of servers are set to a global group? This is a large network environment and alot of the group information is clouded or missing and I am going to tackle cleanup. I first got a list of all 0 member groups (this is an easy logical baby step to know I won't be impacting much) but now I want to see what resources on our mutitude of servers these groups are married to. This way I can notify the groups of the potential deletion, and also let the server group know they need to remove X group from Y share or printer or whatever they had the groups setup for intially.

I find it insane I can only find the groups members and not have a list of where in our vast infrastructure the AD group is tied to.

After I am done with the 0 member groups I will be tackeling the ones that have not been modified in a long time so I need to iron out something before I get to that stage.

Any thoughts on something that can be done to gather this vital bit of information? 

Basically I want to know if X group has any shares, any printers, or any resources across all our servers tied to the group. Thoughts?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not sure but you can try Query Utility in AD


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought of that but that only queries throughout AD right? If you have non published printers or things like a file share it won't search there will it?


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Then there isn't, as far as i know you'll have to search on every subnet & network of your company.

You'll have to do it manually, & its the most important job of a system admin "to cleanup"


----------

